# 890 Cheers and Jeers



## ghleyo (Sep 3, 2011)

So since the update the battery life is much better for my phone, it is no longer holding cell standby at 53% :wink2: the talk update is interesting too, though video is slow(as assumed) over 3g though it is nice if you have wifi.

One gripe is that the swype keyboard seems to have been bugged with the update. The instructions is bound to spanish regardless to language setting though the typing changes.

Anyone else having good or bad news with the update?


----------



## izeltokatl (Sep 15, 2011)

I noticed the swype thing to, but I speak spanish so it hasn't been a big deal to me. But, you may be able to swap the swype files from the original ROM to your current System.

Maybe this is one of the reasons they pulled the OTA? Or maybe they pulled to block root exploit.


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't use Swype so I wouldn't notice any issues there.

Other than that....the update has been phenomenal on my Droid 3. My battery last forever, GPS locks on fast, no Force Closes......basically everything is great and I've experience zero problems/issues.

Updated, rooted, tethering hack done, bloatware frozen, clockworkmod recovery installed, backup made........phone is fantastic.

I've also noticed since the update that when taking off the dock the phone drops back to the "automatic brightness" like it should. Before the update, you'd take it off the dock and it would be on the full bright setting though placing it on the dock it had been on auto.


----------

